# Wiring Closet? too many wires



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

It's going to be new construction for a home I'm building.

I have a bunch of stuff I want to hook up.

6 rooms will have 2 speakers in each room,thats (12 wires ) that are ceiling mounted, each room with have a wall mounted IR receiver (Buffalo Electronics Buffalo IR-250 In-Wall Insert IR Repeater) All of this needs to go somewhere and be hooked up to a Russound 6.2 speaker selector. 

Then there will be one RG-6 cable run to 7 rooms each one of these run will come from a Video Distribution System amplifier.

7 rooms, each will have a RJ45 CAT5 Network plug 



So, I will have a DSL modem, a router, 8 IR repeater, 8 speaker selector, 7 input video amplifier,4 camera video server, two phone jacks .

Just what should I do to have a place for all this to go and be hooked up?

I really think a wire closet just might be the thing to do, you guys have had this problem,
I sure would like to hear some ideas.

Thanks:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Definitely a wiring closet, and while the walls are open and wire is cheap, 2 runs of cat5 min, cat6 would be better. The future is digital, and cat can be used for vid distro.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Definitely a wiring closet, and while the walls are open and wire is cheap, 2 runs of cat5 min, cat6 would be better. The future is digital, and cat can be used for vid distro.



I believe your right, about the future being CAT5


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

easytim said:


> I believe your right, about the future being CAT5


By which you mean CAT6, right?

Cat 5e at a minimum. Cat 6 would better. And TWO runs of Cat 6 to each location, better still.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDBaseT

HDBaseT is the smartest thing to come out of the CE Industry in a long time and, if their record holds, will never see the light of day. But, if it does, you'll wish you'd run CAT6.


----------

